# Question About Betta Separation Tanks?



## neonalla (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, I would love to try and breed bettas one day but, I'm doing lots of research first. My question is when you see pictures of betta breeders facilitys you normaly see bettas in a lot of jars or small containers. I was under the impression that a betta needs at least a gallon size tank. Anyway if I do decide to start breeding one day what kind of separation tanks for the adult male babies do I need to get? and where would I find them? and how much do they cost?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Quart jars or plastic cups work. Some people use Beani Baby Boxes that are used to display Beanie Babies.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

get these...best deal i've found online or in stores...
try to keep it on the downlow though, because i want them to still be in stock when i am breeding my betta. id split them with you if you wanted. 250 should be enough for 1 or 2 breeding sessions for each of us.

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/product/1211/23/16-oz-tadpole-cup-500-pack


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i am just going to use plastic food covering stuff as lids to keep it air tight and pop a few holes in it for feeding/air.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds good. Good luck with your future breeding


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hear that some people just start collecting large pickle jars and use those, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Those are 16 OZ and are for tadpoles. That is horribly small. I'd AT LEAST use 32 oz cups or jars, and thats at the very least. I'm going to be ordering the beanie baby containers, they aren't that big, but are at least better then the death cups at Petco/smart. 

I'd recommend something much bigger than those, or your fry wont grow. Let alone be able to turn around.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Panthera said:


> Those are 16 OZ and are for tadpoles. That is horribly small. I'd AT LEAST use 32 oz cups or jars, and thats at the very least. I'm going to be ordering the beanie baby containers, they aren't that big, but are at least better then the death cups at Petco/smart.
> 
> I'd recommend something much bigger than those, or your fry wont grow. Let alone be able to turn around.


Alrighty, I did say I could be wrong. The beanie baby containers sound like a good idea, but I had heard they were expensive.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Panthera said:


> Those are 16 OZ and are for tadpoles. That is horribly small. I'd AT LEAST use 32 oz cups or jars, and thats at the very least. I'm going to be ordering the beanie baby containers, they aren't that big, but are at least better then the death cups at Petco/smart.
> 
> I'd recommend something much bigger than those, or your fry wont grow. Let alone be able to turn around.


i just was thinking the same thing. tadpoles are small and these containers wont hold a tadpole long let along a betta


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In my experience, I have found that it is more about water quality and nutrition than container size when growing out this species-I get great growth and development in both body and fin with pint size canning jars that receive 100% daily water changes and proper nutrition. They are moved to quart size jars as they get older and bigger-usually never in them for more than 6 months.

Grow out containers are for temporary housing-like the container that Betta are sold in-too bad they don't change the water more often....


----------

